# New Camera and New Caribe Picts.



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Howdy peeps.

Just bought my new Canon XS1 Eos 12.2MP














































They ain't so bad to be my first snaps shot with new camera, are they?.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

The firts one enhanced:


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Another one...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Lookin real good bro and keep snapping as with photography practise makes perfect!!
Keep 'em coming as you will find that constructive advice a plenty here when it coes to photography for sure!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

caribes are looking sexy!!

and you have taken some great shots. sharp and clear images


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks guys, I am sure I can gen a lot more of this camera, good you like 'em...







....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well done..
I enjoyed them greatly....


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Ak


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

The fish look great









Nice work with the camera too.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Pics look good maybe one day I will say f*ck the peice of Kodak and get a real camera.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Armand_caribe said:


> Another one...


This shot is my favourite good job and nice caribes too by the way.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Armand_caribe said:


> Thanks Ak


Gotta give that credit where it's due









Keep it up man-I look forward to seeing more......


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Nice cam and pic Caribs.

Keep on snappin!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Outstanding pics!!!! I have got to get into this! Could someone steer me to a good beginners Cam please?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Here's another one:

The original:










Edited:










Which one do you like the best?.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bigshawn said:


> Here's another one:
> 
> The original:
> 
> ...


The both have their up and downs IMO-
I like the original more...But most certainly with a bit more ditting I could easily like the editted one more.....It just takes time and can be a big learning curve.....You are certainly on to the right start of things....

Just keep at it man.........Your starting to produce some great quality...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking good Armand!...


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Plowboy said:


> The fish look great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, glad you liked em'.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Pics look good maybe one day I will say f*ck the peice of Kodak and get a real camera.










:laugh: You should man, this new camera is giving me a lot of fun....


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

shiver905 said:


> Outstanding pics!!!! I have got to get into this! Could someone steer me to a good beginners Cam please?


Lol!, Ak have just said it dude, go with a cannon, mine is a rebel xs1 12.2 megas, it cost me 895 bucks and the best is that I am going to make 13 monthly payments of 68.9 bucks...


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> Looking good Armand!...


Thanks Da Monster.

Cheers.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Armand_caribe said:


> Outstanding pics!!!! I have got to get into this! Could someone steer me to a good beginners Cam please?


Lol!, Ak have just said it dude, go with a cannon, mine is a rebel xs1 12.2 megas, it cost me 895 bucks and the best is that I am going to make 13 monthly payments of 68.9 bucks...:rasp:








[/quote]

OK, think I'll keep to fishkeeping hell that's my Rhom monies! That's what you suggest a newbie buy a $900 one?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

bigshawn said:


> OK, think I'll keep to fishkeeping hell that's my Rhom monies! That's what you suggest a newbie buy a $900 one?


Well it really depends on the person itself, I am not a veteran if we are talking about photography either but I wanted to buy something really good otherwise in short I could realize I needed to upgrade and then have to buy another camera so I would end up spending more money...

It is a bit like buying tanks to keep piranha, the biggest you can buy the better.

I am not suggesting to buy a professional camera, a 900 bucks camera is not, a $1300 camera is other thing. You can even find cameras of about 4500 + bucks!!!.

So if you like the photography and you can afford it, you'd better buy the $900 one which is not professional, it is considered a very good level semi professional camera.

Cheers.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Got you. And thanks I'll keep to Piranha's, love the pics


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

awesome pics and sweet caribes!!!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

nice pics and Ps, glad your enjoying the new camera


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Armand, new pictures look very nice. I'm sure you love the camera now


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Super pics man,
Great looking fish!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Looking ver nice armand!!! I like that last pic in the frist set you took. Shows every color on the spectrum on that caribe almost.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Bradabolics said:


> Looking ver nice armand!!! I like that last pic in the frist set you took. Shows every color on the spectrum on that caribe almost.


Thanks bro, really apreciate it.









Thanks to everyone of you for your input.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Some updatings. 4 of my piranha.









This is the littlest of the shoal, he's about 6".









One of my Caribe, he's around 7"-7.5"









Another natt, same zsize than the avoe caribe.
(You can notice the physical differences among the two species).









My biggest caribe of around 8"-8.5", he commands the tank.

Cheers.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

definetly some healthy looking fish :nod:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bigshawn said:


> Got you. And thanks I'll keep to Piranha's, love the pics


One can pick up the same camera I use-Used of course for anywhere around the $300 and up to around $450 if someone is trying to rip you off that is......


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for your comments guys....


----------

